# Bose Amp Removal



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone

Just wondering if anyone could give someone not too technical instructions on how to remove the amp to check for water damage? A link to instruction is fine if you don't have time.

Thanks so much in advance

Dan


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

dan_saviola said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could give someone not too technical instructions on how to remove the amp to check for water damage? A link to instruction is fine if you don't have time.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Open boot..

Left hand panel, unclick and slide forward an inch to remove..

Undo 2 x 10mm nuts..

Unplug connector...

Literally a 2 min job.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> Open boot..
> 
> Left hand panel, unclick and slide forward an inch to remove..
> 
> ...


Thank you, sounds simple enough...


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

It wasn't. Couldn't get the panel off. What do you mean by unclick?


----------



## RAGAL (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm not sure about the roadster but the coupe has a cargo net loop that needs to be removed before the left hand panel will come out, its fixed with 2 x torx screws, once thats out you need to be a bit brutal to unclip the side panel, I found it much easier to remove the boot floor panel and take out all the polystyrene around the spare wheel/battery compartment, by doing this you can get your hand under the left side panel, mine took quite a tug (lol!!)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^
as he says it does need a bit of force, don't be scared to give it some....


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much guys, ill give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You might have to lift the boot floor/cover out first.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I had to remove the boot floor and the plastic trim along the bottom of the boot opening first, it's tucked behind both.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Had to take my side cover off to replace the parcel shelf bracket, here are some pics. As said it's a lot easier if you take out the boot floor and polystyrene blocks underneath, it can be done without but you will curse for the extra couple of minutes it takes.
On the pics you will see the spring clips that hold it in place at the top. You will need to remove the cargo net bracket at the bottom of the panel towards the front. Fold rear seat back down. The panel is flexible so you will find it will pull out from the front bottom corner and then unclip at the top which are spring clips. You can see these on the pics on the rear of the panel at the top. Try to pull the springs out with your fingers close to where they clip onto the panel otherwise i suspect they could break. (the plastic plates that hold the spring clips onto the back of the panel look a fairly flimsy affair in terms of how they are glued/thermowelded (?) onto the fibre panel). From memory i think there were 3 or 4 spring clips at the top. As you get close to the back you will see it wraps under the rear boot panel. You can see on the pics it is slotted to fit into the back of that rear panel. I managed to put it all back without removing the rear panel (i was scared of breaking something as it's held on pretty tight) but as beepcake said it would be easier if it was off. Putting back is the reverse of this. (This is how i did mine but the usual applies - do it at your own risk) You should be able to zoom in to get a better view, the springs clip into slots in the metal chassis. I found the most awkward bit was trying to get the slots to stay in place on the rear panel whilst trying to get the spring clips lined up with their respective slots when reassembling. Good luck!


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone - cant believe you went to so much trouble with the photos. Thanks again.


----------



## RAGAL (Feb 17, 2013)

wellhouse said:


> Had to take my side cover off to replace the parcel shelf bracket, here are some pics. As said it's a lot easier if you take out the boot floor and polystyrene blocks underneath, it can be done without but you will curse for the extra couple of minutes it takes.
> On the pics you will see the spring clips that hold it in place at the top. You will need to remove the cargo net bracket at the bottom of the panel towards the front. Fold rear seat back down. The panel is flexible so you will find it will pull out from the front bottom corner and then unclip at the top which are spring clips. You can see these on the pics on the rear of the panel at the top. Try to pull the springs out with your fingers close to where they clip onto the panel otherwise i suspect they could break. (the plastic plates that hold the spring clips onto the back of the panel look a fairly flimsy affair in terms of how they are glued/thermowelded (?) onto the fibre panel). From memory i think there were 3 or 4 spring clips at the top. As you get close to the back you will see it wraps under the rear boot panel. You can see on the pics it is slotted to fit into the back of that rear panel. I managed to put it all back without removing the rear panel (i was scared of breaking something as it's held on pretty tight) but as beepcake said it would be easier if it was off. Putting back is the reverse of this. (This is how i did mine but the usual applies - do it at your own risk) You should be able to zoom in to get a better view, the springs clip into slots in the metal chassis. I found the most awkward bit was trying to get the slots to stay in place on the rear panel whilst trying to get the spring clips lined up with their respective slots when reassembling. Good luck!


That's a funny looking amp, mines about twice the size of that, is that a standard Bose amp?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

no - mine is the non bose amped one but the process is the same. The whole lot is coming out over the next 2 weeks and will be replaced with a 'proper' sound system. Just starting the build now,


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

If you guys have a blown Bose amp, get in touch with Chris here - http://www.svtservices.co.uk/

He fixed mine for £180 and it only took 4 days!

He lists his services on ebay also - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161185943542? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

datamonkey said:


> If you guys have a blown Bose amp, get in touch with Chris here - http://www.svtservices.co.uk/
> 
> He fixed mine for £180 and it only took 4 days!
> 
> He lists his services on ebay also - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161185943542? ... 1497.l2649


Nice .. seems quite reasonable if the repair "sticks".


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

beepcake said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys have a blown Bose amp, get in touch with Chris here - http://www.svtservices.co.uk/
> ...


I realise this thread is old but I'm on my second Mk2 and am now going through the water-damaged amp problem once again.

As far as the company's work on my last amp "sticking" or not, I had zero issues with it for over a year and a half until I sold it so it was at least good for that length of time.

I've been in touch with them again and they now have a dedicated website for Bose repairs so thought I'd share it - http://www.boserepairexperts.eu [mods - I'm not affiliated in any way].

I can vouch for their work though one thing I did notice is they now only offer 6 months warranty whereas I was given 12 months a few years ago...


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

Loads of advice on how to repair your amp, but I could not find any actual instructions on how to get the amp out of the car.

Before you can repair your amp you will need to remove it. Here are some instructions on how to remove your interior without breaking all your fixing clips.

*INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO PHYSICALLY REMOVE YOUR BOSE AMP*

Here is a video on how to properly remove the side panel and Bose amp.


----------

